# My Pencil drawing and question



## Sarang TP (Apr 8, 2021)

Hello, I'm Sarang, a self-taught artist. I am from a poor family in India. I do some pencil drawings. This one is a drawing that I have done.

















👉 My drawing on Instagram  

Please share your thoughts about my drawing. *Would it be ok if I take order for commissioned drawings from outside India?* I don't know people will like my drawings and pay for it. Currently I am only taking order from my friends.


----------



## vocean0813 (Apr 1, 2021)

So realistic. Looks like it is printed.


----------



## Sarang TP (Apr 8, 2021)

vocean0813 said:


> So realistic. Looks like it is printed.


Thank you so much. and nice to meet you!


----------



## serene (Nov 20, 2020)

Oh wow! Great work.


----------



## Sarang TP (Apr 8, 2021)

serene said:


> Oh wow! Great work.


Thank you Serene! nice to meet you. I am also from India


----------



## serene (Nov 20, 2020)

Hi Sarang, nice to meet you.


----------



## Mimirichman (Jun 19, 2021)

This is a nice drawing. How do you preserve pencil drawings?


----------



## picassolite (Dec 10, 2016)

Magnificent.


----------

